# Red-tail vs Rainbow shark



## Community90 (Jan 22, 2011)

What are the main differences between the two species? Are they similar in size, temperament, diet, etc. I prefer the look of the rainbow shark but I would only like to add one single fish between the two species.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

the red tails get bigger and are a bit more aggressive..
the diets of the two are pretty much the same...they are omnivores..with a tendency towards veggies...


----------



## Community90 (Jan 22, 2011)

lohachata said:


> the red tails get bigger and are a bit more aggressive..
> the diets of the two are pretty much the same...they are omnivores..with a tendency towards veggies...


thank you so much! do you think the red tail (or rainbow) could be kept in a 40 gallon aquarium


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

A rainbow could probably stay in a 40 comfortably for a while. (I also would go with a rainbow over a redtail - those guys are mean!)


----------



## Terry6000 (Apr 2, 2012)

I love my red tail. He is in a 55 with 5 quater sized angels and 2 inch long hillstrem lotches he is not mean at all. I even had him with male beta for a while the red tail would not touch the beta unless the beta went after him. Even then the red tail would just swim away.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

that story is heard all the time...i have a redtail shark and he is not mean to anybody..
of course at that time it is only 2-3" long....6 months to a year later they are back and frantically asking if it is possibly for redtail sharks to go insane because their friendly little shark has gone beserk and is killing everything in sight...they are even in fear of their rotweilers safety....
but; yes..a rainbow will be fine in a 40....


----------

